# A Unique Situation



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

I live in a dorm at my college. While I was on break, some pigeons decided to build a nest on my dresser. I decided to let them stay. That was a month or so ago. Now I've got two ~two week old baby pigeons living with me. The problem is, I have to move at the end of this week. It's strictly against campus policy to have pets. I don't want to know what would happen to Henry and Gwendolyn if the cleaning people were to discover them. I've decided to try and save them by bringing them with me when I move.

I've bought some Kaytee Exact for them. So far I haven't been very sucessful in getting them to eat it. I think this is probably because the parents are still actively feeding them. Mom and dad are doing a great job and the babies' crops are almost always full.

In all the research I've done, I've heard lots of differing facts about when I should start feeding them solid food. Yesterday I noticed a seed stuck to Henry's beak after a feeding, so it looks like the parents are ralfing up solid food rather than just pigeon milk. The closest I've come to feeding them is putting some exact between two of my fingers and making a beak shape. The babies sometimes get excited and stick their heads between my fingers. Although it doesn't look like they're getting much food this way. I'll get a picture of them uploaded when I'm out of work.

I'd be greatful for any info or advice concerning my situation here. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, Zack, I would take them with you, unless they can be placed in a safe place so the parents can continue raising them. You seem to be familiar with feeding them and they sound near the age for seeds.

I'm sure others will be along with expert advice.

BEST of everything to you, Henry and Gwendolyn!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'd call that unique. The windows are just open all the time, or... what? It'd be nice if you could bundle up the entire family in their own big cage and then the parents could finish the job. However, come the day that you let them out of wherever, the parents are going to hightail it back "home" and the little ones will not understand to follow. If you can get them to the point where they're eating on their own, then you can manage them from there on out.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Zack,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for allowing the birds to nest on your dresser, but sorry that it was just a temporary home.

Will the youngster be 3 weeks when you move? I would let the parents continue to feed them for another week if at all possible. The longer the better.

Perhaps it would be best to locate a pigeon/bird rehabber in your area, and let them finish raising the youngsters, as they also would be knowledgable about releasing them to the wild.

If you cannot find help, please check our RESOURCES section in our DAILY forum, for lots of information on feeding techniques.

At 2 weeks the parents do start mixing the milk with seeds, so they are getting more solid food now. They will be able to eat on their own within a few weeks with lots of practice. Are they able to watch mom and dad chow down? Do you feed the parents? If they are, that instills in them a desire and curiosity to try to pick up seed, but that won't happen for another week or longer. BUT it does help getting them weaned quicker.

Where are you located?

Please answer and we will get back with you.

Thank you.


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

I've thought about placing them on an outcropping near my windows, but there's really no safe place they wouldn't easily fall from. My windows are open all the time so the parents can come and go as they please. It's been a fun experience watching the eggs be laid, hatch, and grow. I thought it was really cool how the parents knew to take the egg shells out of the nest after the babies hatched. They actually grabbed them, flew to the window, and dropped them out. Same when they have to go, for the parents at least. They will not defecate in my room.

EDIT: to answer Trees' questions

They'll be just about three weeks old when I move. I'll be taking a week off right then too, so I'll have lots of time to take care of them. I leave water out for the parents, and occasionally sunflower seeds by the nest. I have seen Sheila(mom) pecking around the nest near the babies. I assume this is her teaching them. I'm located in Burlington Vermont.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi zack!
Thanks, for taking care of the baby pigeons, very nice of you ,thinking about them 
I will suggest to take the babies with you if see them not eating yet by themselves at the end of the week you are leaving, or if you can't keep them, call a bird rehabber to help you.
Good luck
Karla


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Attached is a shot I just took of the babies sitting in their nest. Frankly I'm glad to be moving them away from all that poop.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Zack, if these squabs are to survive then I think you'll need to take them with you. They are still several weeks from being old enough to release - looks like they may old enough to start walking and they still need to learn how to fly.

None of the pigeons we rescue are released as long as they still squeal and they can look fully grown by then but to me they're still babies and need to mature.

I'm glad you have the Exact because that's what we use but you need to come up with a better way to get it in them. There are a lot of resources in this forum that will give you different methods. We use a 10 cc syringe with a Catac nipple attached and have done so for years with good results.

Good luck with these babies. And, their poops look really good - parents have done a good job with them.


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

I think my best bet for feeding them is cutting the tip off a feeding syringe and putting some cloth or a balloon over the cut off end. That way the babies can stick their beak into the opening as if it was an adults beak. I've already prepared a syringe like this. They didn't really take to it the couple times I tried. I'm sure this will become more sucessful once they're away from mom/dad and I'm the only source of food.

I also picked up some Ecotrition canary/finch food at the pet store to mix with the Exact. On top of that I grabbed some Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit for once they're eating the seeds regularly.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're all set.
Good luck with the babies. Are you planing on releasing them some day?

Reti


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Reti said:


> You're all set.
> Are you planing on releasing them some day?
> 
> Reti


The plan right now is to raise them as pets basically, but they won't be caged or kept only inside. It's ok if they decide to fly away one day and not come back. It's up to them.


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Just a quick update. I've caught the babies eating seeds that I left around the nest.


Thanks to everyone for all your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

zack said:


> Just a quick update. I've caught the babies eating seeds that I left around the nest.




That is great. They may just be beginning to eat, it will take them some time for them to be able to pick one up right after the other and actually swallow them. They will still need good supportive care for the time being, especially when mom and dad are no longer there to feed them.

I would continue to leave the seeds around their nest for them.


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Another update.

I'm now the sole care-taker of these two babies. The only way I was able to get them to eat was force feeding with a syringe. They didn't like it at first, but it wasn't long until they saw me as mommy. Both of them go crazy when I walk in the room now...

One thing, they seem to be pooping a lot less now that they're not eating real pigeon milk. Is that normal?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Zack,

It probably only seems like they are pooping less. Less liquid to consume.
The poops are probably more of a dough shape swirl now that they are eating and loosing more of the liquid feed.

The droppings are more solid now. I have found out that some pigeons are more prolific than others.

You are doing a fine job there.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

They look like my babies, only a lot bigger. x3 My babies were solely raised on kaytee exact..they look so sweet and I want to congratulate and thank you for letting the parents nest in your room. It is so much safer in there for them - away from predators and not so far off the ground. The poops vary in size and frequency. The parents feed a whole lot so the poops will probably be less frequent. Good luck and thank you once again for having a kind heart.


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Another update. Gwendolyn and Henry are doing great. They're very big now. Attached is a shot of them eating solid food. They seem to prefer it over the Exact now.

Henry on the left, Gwendolyn with her face in the food on the right.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

For the sake of the family photo album, you might try cleaning them up a bit. You can use a Q-Tip around the face to work the old Kaytee off. Try dry at first, and if that just doesn't work, then go for dampening it.

However, it is an adorable picture.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zack, 

Thanks for the update on the youngsters...they look very good Glad to hear that they are actively seeking the seeds now instead of the formula. Weaning can be such a pain but luckily, you don't have to worry about this now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They look GREAT, Zack! You've done a wonderful job as "foster" parent!

Bet Gwendolyn and Henry are gonna be two spoiled pijies! They may NEVER want to leave!


----------



## zack (Aug 15, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> For the sake of the family photo album, you might try cleaning them up a bit. You can use a Q-Tip around the face to work the old Kaytee off. Try dry at first, and if that just doesn't work, then go for dampening it.
> Pidgey


I usually do that. I just took that shot before they had their bath. I've worked with them on bathing themselves as well. I took out a tub of water and played around in it with my hands while they watched. They both seemed to get it and puffed up. Henry went as far as to climb in and splash around.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Precious little babies you've got there.
They are just adorable. You're doing a great job with them.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are so cute, what a great job you've done. I have a pigeon named Gwendolyn as well, and one named Henry.  They're perfect pigeon names.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love the pic, the birds look nice and chubby.

Glad to see them munching on seeds.  

Thanks for the update!


----------

